# Sting-Ray Seat Adjustment Help



## Jeffs Bikes (Aug 8, 2019)

So I am looking to ride an old stingray I just bought and am kind of new to the whole thing. I know how to raise the seat from the back end, but is there anyway to raise the seat using the metal pole towards front of the seat?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 11, 2019)

There should be a bolt to loosen at the top of the seat tube on the frame. If the seat post still won't move, you need to find a post on loosening a stuck seat post, as there are many things that you can try.


----------

